# Northwest Pheasants?



## Shorthair On Point (Oct 10, 2003)

I am coming up this coming Monday and will be in the Kenmare until the 23rd. Can anyone point me in the right direction, i.e. broad area, around Kenmare where I might be able to kick up a rooster for my pointer. I will also be looking for a sharptail or two. Any info on some public or unposted land I may have some decent success on would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. :beer:


----------



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

Where are you coming up from? We still have some non-residents hunting around here. Hopefully they don't get caught hunting for the next week. In the Kenmare area it could be tough getting access. Alot of the land is posted up pretty tight. A few of the land owners are pretty serious about their land. Had one landowner tell me "People have dissappeared around here". I just left. That was just plain ignorant. I generally stay away from that area now. Just becarefull. Go towards Noonan more and there is alot of P.L.O.T. land. I seen lots of birds in that area. Oh yeah, lots of grouse in the area also. I will be up there hunting this next week, maybe I will see you around.


----------



## Shorthair On Point (Oct 10, 2003)

Duckskinner,
I am coming from Northwest Ohio, i.e. The Armpit of It All. I have been hunting the Kenmare area for about four years now, my father and his friends have been coming out for more than eight years. I usually just hunt ducks and geese and have decided to bring my 3 yr. old shorthair out to try to get him on some wild birds. All we shoot around here are pen raised birds simply because there are no wild birds around. I have never noticed alot of land being posted in the area, has this changed recently? I know things are getting leased up pretty fast in ND. It is a damn shame, the first year I was there you could hardly find posted land. I myself do follow the laws and will be chasing roosters after the 17th. My buddy and I are going to try to get on some of them green headed bastards as soon as we arrive. After scouting of course. We will probably arrive about 1700 on the 14th so we will scout that evening for a place to hunt. Are you in the Northwest portion of ND? I put a post on the duck hunting forum but I got no response. I guess the 109 guys that read my post didnt know anything about it, or didnt feel like helping a fellow hunter out. I was under the impression that from the 11th to the 17th you could hunt pheasants and ducks on private land just not state ground and P.L.O.T.S. ground. Is this accurate? Also, do you know if you can hunt the bottoms of the Missouri in Williston before the 17th? I know the birds will be running by the time I get there, but old Ozzie (my dog) has a good set of wheels so Im not to worried. I just hope I can keep up! Well thank you for your response, and thanks in advance for any info you can provide me with on the questions above. Appreciate ya! :beer:


----------

